# Dvd Winco, no Gira disco



## rastone1993 (May 22, 2010)

Hola amigos de FdE, estuve buscando mucho respuestas por esta comunidad i no las encontre, por eso decidi crear mi propia pregunta. 

Tengo un Dvd Winco, generico, y efectivamente, no gira el disco, y me da el mensaje 
NO DISC. 

lo curioso es que cuando la bandeja carga el disco, y pongo Play, el disco da un cuarto de giro, y se detiene... 
Sigue en LOAD hasta que me da el mensaje de NO DISC 

A que se puede deber la falla?


----------



## lubeck (May 22, 2010)

posibles problemas
El lector laser esta sucio o no sirve..... solucion limpiar /cambiar la cabeza
el disco esta muy rayado o no sirve.... solucion cambiar disco....
el motor no sirve o esta sucio.... solucion cambiarlo/limpiarlo...
otra posible solucion y en buen plan es que si vale la pena mandarlo reparar mandalo con un especialista o compra otro equipo...
saludos...


----------



## rastone1993 (May 22, 2010)

lubeck dijo:


> posibles problemas
> El lector laser esta sucio o no sirve..... solucion limpiar /cambiar la cabeza
> el disco esta muy rayado o no sirve.... solucion cambiar disco....
> el motor no sirve.... solucion cambiarlo...
> ...


lo del disco lo descarto, porque se demasiado bien cuando un disco sirve o no,
 ¿tiene que ver que el laser este defectuoso a que no gire el disco?
si es asi lo limpio, pero tenia entendido que xq mas que este sucio el laser, el disco debería girar.


----------



## lubeck (May 22, 2010)

Yo pienso que es el lector, casi seguro esta sucio y no detecta el disco.... porque he observado que primero se "ajusta la cabeza" y despues empieza a girar....
saludos...


----------



## rastone1993 (May 22, 2010)

Gracias, valoro tu tiempo. 
lo probaré limpiar y después te cuento.
muchas gracias


----------



## lubeck (May 22, 2010)

Yo para limpiar las cabezas de mis aparatos, uso alcohol y aire comprimido a baja presion, no se si sea el metodo correcto pero me ha dado resultado....
saludos...


----------



## rastone1993 (May 22, 2010)

Bueno, les cuento mi progreso:
investigando encontré uno de los terminales de la cinta que conecta el láser a la placa lógica, y uno de sus pines está dañado.

es una amw 20798 de 24 pines
Tengo pensado reemplazarla, pero es fácil conseguirla?
soy de Morón, Buenos Aires.


----------



## lubeck (May 22, 2010)

No se en argentina... 
pero aca en mi pueblo no es muy dificil consegir los flex o cable flat aunque a veces un poquitin caros...
en una ocasión no encontraba el de las vías exactas y compre el mas semejante y le recorte los que sobraban y funciono a la perfección...
espero te sirva el tip...

saludos....


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 22, 2010)

el flex si se consigue ,primero ,,bueno ya lo desarmaste ,cuando no gira(o gira i no lee la TOC) primero pasale un cotonete seco por el lente ,seguro que esta sucio,el flex es dificil que se rompa,
lo mas problable es que tengas que reemplasar el laser ,unos 90  pesos cuesta(90 si es dvd si es solo vdc es mas economico) y el flex entre 25 y 50 pesos ,
suerte

pd
yo les recorto unos milimetros y lo raspo para pelarlo ,ocupo el mismo flex ,pero siempre que tube que aser eso fue porque ''manitos'' toquetearon el dvd y lo estropearon peor
OJO CON CAMBIAR O UNDIR EL SOPORTE DONDE SE APOYA EL DISCO


----------



## rastone1993 (Jun 7, 2010)

muchas gracias  atodos, les comento como lo pude reparar.
los contactos del flex que conectan la placa lógica con el laser estaban destruidos...
creo que ahi hubieron manos ajenas...

asique me fui hasta Mendoza 106, moron, i consegui el flex, 7 pesos por si preguntan,

i quedo como nuevo.

gracias a todos


----------



## lubeck (Jun 7, 2010)

Enhorabuena.... 

y gracias por postear tu solucion....

saludos y suerte


----------



## rastone1993 (Jun 7, 2010)

de nada, nuevamente muchas gracias a todos ustedes


----------

